# Thetford Fridge Repair Instructions



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Came across this whilst helping a friend with a fridge problem and thought it could be useful for those with Thetford fridges

A very wide ranging step by step repair guide.

https://caravanchronicles.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/refrigeration-repair-instructions.pdf

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree, although how necessary it is to follow in careful step by step detail if one needs to replace the Vegetable drawer is a little beyond me - such a technical exercise........

I am surprised they do not suggest that it should be checked by a qualified fridge user specialist......... :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Very handy guide. Thanks.

Ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Not sure if its in those instructions but one repair solution for an absorption fridge failing to cool is to take it out and stand it overnight upside down.
This causes the liquids in the cooling system to separate out correctly (or something like that). Next day put it back as it was and test.


----------

